# The riders that tip seem to be the ones you assume wouldn't tip.



## acescracked7 (Jun 20, 2018)

It would seem reasonable to assume that passengers who I pick up in very affluent communities (including one of the country's wealthiest zip codes) would be the percentage that leaves tips.

I have found this to not be the case as a majority of my tips come from average working class.

The young IT professional I drove from her work to Target, student I drove from the airport to the Mexico port of entry, the upper middle class lady and daughter I drove home from the airport. The close to retiring eccentric older gentleman on a fishing trip and visiting his mom, girl going to work at Starbucks, the young guy and two girls I picked up at 2am in a generally ******y "bro" bar town.

I guess the point is, when it comes to trying to get tips, be consistent about providing great service to all of your riders. Don't put in more effort just because you picked someone up at a multi-million dollar home or very expensive restaurant.

Wealth, or lack thereof, can be an illusion.

And wealth does not reflect someone's appreciativeness and generosity.

I personally always tip my driver, even before I started driving full time, unless they show apathy, drive poorly, are rude/have an attitude, or provide bad service.

Good service to me is simply a safe ride, clean car, and friendly person at the wheel.

Those who don't leave tips because you don't have water or an aux cord are just entitled, and probably would stiff a waiter or valet person for the most petty things.

Other who don't leave tips are just cheap and/or ignorant, and who probably shouldn't be using the service to begin with. Like those who go to a bar and don't leave a tip because they "can't afford it".

Uber obviously screwed us over from the beginning by setting the no tip expectation, but the platform gets new riders every single day so in theory the general attitude towards tipping should evolve.

I seem to make a decent amount of tips by just keeping it simple. Clean car, fresh smelling (Ozium... 80% of my passengers comment on how amazing my car smells... "best smelling Uber I've been in""), safe driving and smooth handling, carrying a conversation if they want to talk (I'm a social introvert but my workaround for this is to keep the convo on them), learn cues when not to talk/someone wants silence, help with luggage, and good music (I DJ so I'm sensitive to how people react to my music and will literally queue a different playlist at a stoplight of what I'm playing doesn't fit the vibe).

Not having water or whatever accessory isn't a reason not to tip, and I'm not confident that investing in that will elicit enough additional tips to make it worth my while. And I really think it's just cringey having signs that either blatantly or subtlety ask for a tip.

Anyways, that's my two cents FWIW.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Good observations.

Only amendment I would make is to put less effort into the rich pax. Their wealth has made them entitled and they don't tip, so they don't deserve anything but the bare minimum.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

What's even more insulting is when a super rich pax does tip you, but it's only a dollar. On the app that's a dollar before taxes.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm glad I do this when I want to and not on a regular basis. I would be discouraged to do this full time. I have made good money doing this over the long haul. I don't don't do this at night and I don't do this in bad weather and I do it on weekends mostly until 7pm. I don't know how you wouldn't get frustrated if you did this every day with ALL that said,

I appreciate my UBER drivers. It's only in an emergency that I use them and it's not even for me but I call for my GF who does not drive long distances. Thank you all for what you do. I get a few tips myself but I tip EVERY TIME.

Mark


----------



## _SEAM_ (Apr 11, 2018)

I feel everyday regular people like a young profession, student, or an everyday worker are more likely to tip since they understand the struggle of making a dollar compared to those riders that are rich or appear to be rich.

Also, don't assume because someone is wearing expensive clothing that they are weathly for although they have the latest and greatest in fashion doesn't mean they have a lot in the bank. For all you know they could have blown all that money on their fancy clothes and be living on a mountain of credit debt.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Non talkers are more likely to tip than big talkers in my experience.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

One tip that surprised me came from a restaurant employee. I picked her up from her apt, she was going to a local Noodles & Co. We are both local to the area, mentioned to her Uber is my side gig for extra $. She commented that after Noodles & Co., she changes cloth and go to work a Chilis, nearby. Holds 2 jobs to make rent. Short ride overall, $4.28 my take, she gives me $8 tip next day. I was very surprised, somehow I think she may have made mistake or typo, but no way for me to know.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This keeps kicking my butt.
I don't EXPECT or predict anyone will tip.
I basically assume NO ONE WILL.

So the ones that do tip me, shock me completely as I usually size them up as "definitely not tipping" and they end up surprising me.
Then the ones that can / should be tipping DEFINITELY don't tip.
It's weird.
I get the Walmart workers and the girls working at the fast food joints tipping me.
Feels weird


----------



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

I am glad this is make extra $$$ gig. I am a generous tipper for anything that requires a tips. I find it funny that joe shmo from Europe will tip me but Mr. High class has no class. Always brings a little smile to my face.


----------

